# Cohutta WMA Pork (brought back to life updated 4-12-13)



## whitetailfreak (Aug 19, 2012)

Kicked off the 2012 small game season this morning with a nice Cohutta WMA Boar that tipped the scales at 254 lbs. field dressed. It was drizzling rain, and Joey and I were about to call it quits when we saw this boar at around 80 yards. A 250 gr Hornady SST-ML to the head made for a quick recovery, and a relatively short drag back to the truck. Oh how I love these mountains! Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome mean looking mountain boar!!  Congrats!


----------



## deadend (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice! Food source?


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice work!!!


----------



## xjd33x (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice hog!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 19, 2012)

deadend said:


> Nice! Food source?



Random. The reds haven't started dropping high yet, but it shouldn't be long. The whites will be right behind the Reds, and it's shaping up to be a decent crop high and low. Last year the whites were concentrated above 3000 ft, and thats what contributed to the high bear harvest. It will be a different story this year Im afraid. Soft mass is looking phenominal. Every Persimmon tree I have checked on the mountain has been loaded. Persimmons should hit sometime around the Oct. rifle hunt, and should be the ticket on that first hunt. Are you coming up for the Oct Hunt?


----------



## deadend (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll be somewhere laying down some boot leather.  Scouting via Marietta gets challenging.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 19, 2012)

deadend said:


> I'll be somewhere laying down some boot leather.  Scouting via Marietta gets challenging.



I hear ya. I'm 6 miles from the boundary and still don't get to spend as much time up there as Id like.


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 19, 2012)

Man those mountain hogs look mean!


----------



## kno3mike (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats, great way to start the season. Appreciate the photos too. Thanks


----------



## jmcrae1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Man that's a nice pig!!!! I got up there Wednesday and saw where some had been rooting.  That makes me want to head back up there.  Saw some fresh bear sign in a little field up there as well . He had broke a bunch of branches off of some kind of tree.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Take em out in the eye?


----------



## benosmose (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad to see ya skinned him half the folks just waste um nice hog


----------



## Bruin Fan (Aug 21, 2012)

*Cohutta Pork Products*

Great Job!!!  You work hard for those trophies.  I live less than a mile form the line and never get up there anymore.  Miss that mountain hunting.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 21, 2012)

Bruin Fan said:


> Great Job!!!  You work hard for those trophies.  I live less than a mile form the line and never get up there anymore.  Miss that mountain hunting.



If I had your kind of property, Id find it hard to make it up to Cohutta too


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 21, 2012)

benosmose said:


> Glad to see ya skinned him half the folks just waste um nice hog


----------



## ts602 (Aug 22, 2012)

It's time for a cookout. I got to hear the story from Joey. Congrats on a mighty fine hog.


----------



## jbrooker (Aug 27, 2012)

Good job guys, when should we expect to see those hams on the smoker?


----------



## Jasper (Aug 27, 2012)

Heck yea!! Congrats!


----------



## saw tooth (Aug 27, 2012)

good looking hog


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 6, 2012)

nice hog


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 12, 2012)

nice


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks to John Gallman of Chatsworth for a fine mount on this Cohutta boar.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 11, 2013)

That is a beast of a boar ! Nice wall of mounts too


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's a nice fattie...Yessir very nice!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 2, 2013)

Cool Mount. How'd the meat turn out?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 2, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> Cool Mount. How'd the meat turn out?



Most was ground into sausage by B&M in Chatsworth, and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## the HEED! (Sep 10, 2013)

good giggly wigly, looks like a hairy VW beetle I saw once while fishing Wildcat Creek above Lake Burton, at least I thought it was a Volkswagen


----------

